# Oh dear lord… Siren V4



## CJB85 (9/7/21)

@Grand Guru 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/21)

I love the looks of it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (9/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I love the looks of it


Stunning! And look at the price!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (10/7/21)

Wonder if this is a swift reaction to the criticism that the Siren 3 doesn't really offer anything new? This sure looks like a dramatic overhaul, what V3 should of been!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/7/21)

All I am going to say is .....


I want one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

